# Electronics for Etec 25 tiller



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Idk about the fish finder part, but the tiny tach or the Amazon knock offs do hours and rpm and are accurate enough.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I put a tiny tach on my tohatsu 50 TLDI when it was new years ago. would not work as a tach. tried every configuration and even talked to their tech dept on the phone. will not work with some types of ignition systems and mine was one. ended up being an expensive hour meter.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You might want to consider a battery, which would allow you to hook up various electric type devices... Instead of marine battery, look into motorcycle batteries and the small chargers that they use... Small stuff, little weight, not hard to maintain either...


----------

